# Help with show goat



## Sowells (Feb 9, 2016)

We have a weather who weights 100 last week and our show is in 36 days we were feeding 2lb a day but have dropped back to 1 our show is in 35 days and has a weight limit of 116 lbs we run 2 times a day till goat is painting... was told to get fitter 35 and depth charge...when and how do I need to feed??? Or any other suggestions he is not really fat a large frame goat:anyone go thanks for help...the goat is a March 28th baby if you need to know that.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Fitter will hold him. On the tub there are instructions on how much to feed. You replace some of your grain with the same amount of fitter. Don't go depth charge. It's all fat and will gain pounds.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I have also used Full Tank to hold them at a certain weight.


----------



## Sowells (Feb 9, 2016)

Yes I'm 100 lbs and limit is 116 with 36 days to go
I was worried about the depth charge but they said with the filler 35 it was fine but they had never done this and so I was just wondering and didn't know how long before show should we feed it?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Put him on it when he is at the weight you want to keep him. At this point, I'd say today.


----------



## WalnutRidge (May 20, 2013)

What type of goat? Our fair wouldn't allow us to use a goat that's that old in a market class we breed for January kids and are at 85+\- by third week of july


----------



## Sowells (Feb 9, 2016)

Our have to have milk teeth in December and must weight 65lb he is a boar goat


----------



## Sowells (Feb 9, 2016)

What about the depth charge? Should we even feed it?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I wouldnt, but that's up to you. Ask the feed dealer. They can better guide you.


----------



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

Do you have any photos?


----------

